# My puppy sits like this!



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to know if this is a bad sign or if this is just a 'preferred' way to sit. He just turned 6 months old, and he has always sat like this. not once has he sat 'normally' unless i physically put him that way. He comes from champion lines in international showing, and I have hip certs...but could this be an early sign of problems with his hips?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope. He's been rewarded for a crooked sit, so he thinks that *is* sit.

Most dogs will flop on their hip if given the chance.


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been correcting the posture and only rewarding when he sits properly, and after he gets rewarded for a proper sit is when he slouches. I was just concerned that this was putting stress on his hips :shrug: And it's nice to see someone else from WA btw


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

It's a puppy slouch! Rem does it all the time, so I only reward him when he does a proper sit, and I've said "sit up straight!" so many times I think he knows what it means, because he'll correct himself! But yeah apparently it's normal, but to be safe like I said, I correct it if I notice. Here he is doing it, I snapped a pic before I told him to sit proper, lol:


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you rewarding with food?


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Dunno about the OP, but I only reward with food when we're training, and even then probably 80-90% of the time, because I use a clicker, and don't always treat. Otherwise if it's a casual "sit up straight!" moment or a random time I tell him to sit (at the door, in the kitchen, etc.) I reward with a pat/hug or toy or just a "good boy!"


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah that's what I do, he's so smart that I don't want him to figure out some diabolical method of getting stuff for nothing if he does the right "wrong" thing!

Your guy is very handsome by the way, great face!


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks! He's a very good dog. He's got such a personality too! Yours is very cute too!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How's his muscle tone? When I adopted Rafi he had poor muscle tone and a sloppy sit. He also had joint problems but there were other symptoms of that. Once I built up his muscle tone, added supplements to his diet and got him on a good food his sit straightened up on its own. 

You are right though: A sloppy sit can be an indicator of hip problems. And just because a dog comes from top lines with good hips does not mean it's not possible for him to have HD. I do hope this is either a lazy sit or weak muscle tone.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

If you're rewarding with food, and you push the food into the dog, it causes him to rock back onto his hips, thereby rewarding a sloppy sit. He was straight, but his weight being shifted back at the very moment he receives the reward reinforces his weight being back.

You have to be very careful with reward delivery when you're using food.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ohh, he does the hip sit. :wub: Cash did that and no, it's not a sign of hip problems. It's not really a problem at all unless you plan on doing some sort of competition like agility or obedience where he needs a straight sit. 

When I started doing agility with Cash I had to teach him a second command for sit that meant to sit straight, because I had already taught him that the hip sit was acceptable for "sit." 

He liked to sit on the side of his hip and then leeeeaaaaan over on you.


----------

